# Qual der Wahl - Switch 03 oder 04?



## haural (15. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen, bin kurz davor mir ein Swicht zu holen und habe zwei ungefähr gleiche gute Angebote. Eines wäre für ein Switch Pro 2004 (1,5" Steuerrohr, Swinger 4-Way), das andere ein Switch Ltd 2003 (Fox Vanilla R). 

Welches sind denn die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der Jeweiligen? Bitte nicht auf die SuFu hinweisen, habe schon einiges gelesen...konnte mir aber nicht bei der Entscheidung helfen. Danke schon mal.


----------



## switchNB (15. September 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn beide Bikes die gleiche Rahmenhöhe haben würde ich mich für das 2004er Switch entscheiden, auch wenn ich nicht grad ein Freund von 1.5 bin.

Der Dämpfer im 2004er hat bei gleichem Federweg eine größere Baulänge, was die Belastung des Rahmens mindert. Außerdem ist der Manitou Dämpfer in mehreren Parametern einstellbar, der Fox hat nur Zugstufe und Vorspannung.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (15. September 2006)

switchNB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wenn beide Bikes die gleiche Rahmenhöhe haben würde ich mich für das 2004er Switch entscheiden, auch wenn ich nicht grad ein Freund von 1.5 bin.



Tja, das ist noch ein weiteres Problem. Das 2003 ist 16,5 (Besitzer meint 17, kann das sein?) und das 2004 ist 18". Laut einem Herrn von Bikeation: für Freeride/Tour sollte ich die 18 und für Bikepark die 16,5 nehmen. Liege mit meiner Größe genau dazwischen und würde sicher gerne Trails und auch Bikepark fahren...für Tour wird es wohl zu schwer. Die 1,5 lassen sich doch notfalls aufs "Normalmaß" reduzieren, oder?


----------



## switchNB (15. September 2006)

das mit der Rahmengröße ist dann schon eher ein Problem.

es gibt 16,5" - 18,0" - 19,5"

es kommt natürlich darauf an, wie groß du bist, aber ich für meinen Teil (zarte 170cm) würde nur einen Rahmen in 16,5" nehmen. Wenn du sowieso lieber mal in den Bikepark als ewig lange Touren fahren willst solltest du den kleineren Rahmen nehmen.

Mit der Reduzierung von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 sollte kein Problem sein, da gibts schon ne Menge Teile.

Wenn allerdings die Rahmengröße das eigentlich einzige vernünftige Kriterium für den 2003er Rahmen sein sollte, dann kann ich dir nur raten auf ein Angebot eines 2004er oder 2005er Rahmens in 16,5" zu warten, ich denke es lohnt sich!


----------



## haural (15. September 2006)

Das ist halt die Sache. Bin 176 und liege mit meinen Maßen (Armlänge, Schrittlänge usw.) so ziemlich genau zwischen den beiden Oberrohrlängen. Würde ja warten, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich so schnell nen 04 oder 05er für 600,- mit Dämpfer bekommen kann.


----------



## numinisflo (15. September 2006)

Ich persönlich würde ganz klar das 2004er Switch kaufen!
HIER WAR MAL WAS
Hauptargument ist sicher die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers!

Selbstverständlich gibt es Reduzierkits für onepointfive!

Zur Rahmengröße beim Switch wurde in diesem Forum schon 17 Mal alles gesagt. Der Schlüssel liegt im Probefahren und der subjektiven Empfindung!

Ausserdem, warum gibt es einen Switchthread? Meine Herren, wäre ich damals vor dem Switchkauf froh gewesen, so einen Thread hätte durchblättern können, es hätten sich viele Fragen erübrigt....

Irgendwie geht mir das auf die Nerven....

FLO


----------



## switchNB (15. September 2006)

da kann ich dir nur die Meinung meines besten Biker-Kumpels anraten, (der ist übrigens auch etwa so groß wie du) er fährt ein Nicolai in etwa 16,5" und ist damit voll zufrieden.

Wir hatten mal kurzzeitig ein RM 7 in 18" zu Probefahrten und waren damit beide nicht glücklich. das Oberrohr ist ca. 5cm länger, das verlängert wiederum den Radstand, das bekommt man mit nem kürzeren Vorbau nicht ausgeglichen. 

Bei 176 auf jeden Fall das 16,5er!


----------



## haural (15. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem, warum gibt es einen Switchthread? Meine Herren, wäre ich damals vor dem Switchkauf froh gewesen, so einen Thread hätte durchblättern können, es hätten sich viele Fragen erübrigt....
> 
> Irgendwie geht mir das auf die Nerven....
> 
> FLO



Hab auch viele Beiträge gelesen...und auch einige Antworten gefunden, jedoch nicht zur passenden Rahmengröße.



> Bei 176 auf jeden Fall das 16,5er


Wenn du so überzeugt bist, werde ich die Angebote dann vielleicht doch ausschlagen und noch ein bissl abwarten.


----------



## coma1976 (15. September 2006)

bla bla bla
16,5 is ja so toll oder nicht????!!!!
probefahren...
ich fahre 18zoll und bin froh keinen kinderrahmen genommen zu haben bei meinen 180 cm-das bike ist auf jeden fall universeller einsetzbar-was du auch haben willst und außerdem kommt es auch auf deine vorlieben an manche leute stehen auf groß manche auf klein


----------



## switchNB (15. September 2006)

HEY - Technik macht n Meter!


----------



## haural (16. September 2006)

Was haltet ihr denn hiervon, hab mich für ein 16,5er entschieden : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80015884885&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Ärger mich nur ein bisschen weil ich mit meinem Gebot nicht niedriger gegangen bin. oder sind knappe 300,- für - 700g ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (16. September 2006)

sehr schön und ich denke eine Gute Wahl! 

aber jetzt kann dieser Thread wohl sterben! 

AB IN DEN ROCKY MOUNTAIN SWITCH THREAD!

Falls du noch ne passende Gabel suchst - ich hätte da was im Angebot! 
Bei Interesse kann ich dir auch ein paar Detailbilder mailen.


----------

